
Anonymous Seizes Westborro Church Website - evo_9
http://browsershots.org/screenshots/d182f4c25d5ef3a56a25d48eee29e932
======
jarin
Anonymous is just upset because someone was trolling harder than them.

------
imechura
It was mentioned before that westb church would just log all of the IPs coming
in as a chance to sue anon.

Do you think they launched this with a 200.00 throw away acer bought with cash
from target using a free hot spot at a local coffee shop?

~~~
aspir
Garage sale hardware, from comp to router to cable modem, was likely used, if
not what you suggested.

------
joelhaus
The screenshot shows a link titled "Teamviewer"[1]... would this have been
remotely installed by Anonymous or do you think the "church" was already using
it?

Recently gave Teamviewer[2] a spin and it was incredibly easy to use, but was
a little concerned about the security implications.

[1]
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:downloa...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:downloads.westborobaptistchurch.com)

[2] <http://www.teamviewer.com>

~~~
slouch
we are currently trying out <http://crossloop.com> and we like it so far

------
baltcode
Anon shouldn't target Westboro. Don't get me wrong, Westboro probably don't
have much love for me, but they aren't that big, and all they do is talk and
hold signs.

------
eggbrain
Wasn't there just a note a week ago about how they weren't going to attack the
site, as they had better things to do?

~~~
s810
Anon's left hand never knows what its right hand is doing. Unfortunately Anon
has thousands of right hands.

~~~
evo_9
Unfortunately? Personally I say fortunately, more power to them.

I just wish there was a way Anon could F with wallstreet, those clowns are
next in line for a beatdown in my book.

------
thebooktocome
Probably unwise.

